

HN: What happened to orange names - ErrantX

(if this already got mention flag it :))<p>Did they get removed or is it just that no one actually has a good enough average? I was AFK from HN a few days after they got implemented and I dont remember seeing any since I returned.<p>Que? (just interested)
======
mcav
At first they caused problems with the server, so PG removed them for a bit.
After lots of discussion, though, most didn't like the idea of orange names
because it fractures the community and places unnecessary weight on karma.

------
tokenadult
Read the essay:

<http://paulgraham.com/hackernews.html>

